# 350 valve springs



## wannagofast (Jul 20, 2005)

I bought an aftermarket camshaft for my pontiac 350 and i was wondering where i can find good aftermarket valve springs for my engine ( i can only find the springs for 389-455 pontiac engines at jegs) The cam specs are:

Cam Style: Hydraulic flat tappet 
Basic Operating RPM Range: 1,800-5,800 RPM 
Intake Duration at 050 inch Lift: 230 
Exhaust Duration at 050 inch Lift: 230 
Duration at 050 inch Lift: 230 int./230 exh. 
Advertised Intake Duration: 292 
Advertised Exhaust Duration: 292 
Advertised Duration: 292 int./292 exh. 
Intake Valve Lift with Factory Rocker Arm Ratio: 0.490 in. 
Exhaust Valve Lift with Factory Rocker Arm Ratio: 0.490 in. 
Valve Lift with Factory Rocker Arm Ratio: 0.490 int./0.490 exh. lift 
Lobe Separation (degrees): 110 
Intake Valve Lash: 0.000 in. 
Exhaust Valve Lash: 0.000 in.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Do you know who made the cam and a part #? Give Shane a call at Butler Performance Pontiac. He's been extremely helpful in building my engine, and he should be able to recommend springs based on your cam specs.
http://www.jbp-pontiac.com/index.html


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

It has been a while, but I'm pretty sure the length of the 350 and the 400 springs is identical. As such, 400 springs should work just fine. Cams usually come with a card showing spring pressure and length, so if the spring meet the specs for installed height you should be fine.... Except: You've chosen a single pattern (intake and exhaust duration the same) for your 350. If it were about 218 intake, 230 exhaust, I think you'd be a lot happier. A 230 degree single pattern in a 350 with 110 lobe centers is going to require some interesting mods to support it. Too me, its the wrong cam for a 350 in a street application. As far as the spring are concerned, look at the the Crane beehive springs. Interesting technology that works.


----------

